
“The rep made it sound like there was free money on the sidewalk each night.” - microdrum
https://slate.com/technology/2018/05/charging-bird-scooters-overnight-is-like-a-much-less-fun-version-of-pokemon-go.html
======
antoniuschan99
Why can't they hire a small number of people like normal to find and charge
them, instead of making charging part of the gig economy?

Would be interesting when self driving scooters become available and the
scooters can drive to a nearby charging post to charge itself.

------
iofiiiiiiiii
How have things changed since the May announcement noted at the end of the
article?

~~~
microdrum
Haven't seen any changes. They still seem not active in SF. Charging situation
is same from people I talk to.

------
sjmulder
> By clicking “Agree,” you consent to ...

And no “I don’t consent” button. Why put up such a message in the first place
if they don’t care about complying with the GDPR?

